# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  Var on competition prep?

## Kbimage24

Not sure if I should post this here or the female forum. I'm 10 weeks out from my competition and sitting at at roughly 14% body fat and 120 lbs. I'm looking to start my anavar cycle at 8 weeks out 10mg a day. Should I stop taking var during peak week to help with water retention? Any other tips while taking this during competition prep? Thanks!

----------


## Kbimage24

Should probably post my diet currently in case anyone has suggestions on what to change with this while on my var cycle.

Meal 1: 1/2 Cup oatmeal , 1 egg , 6 tbs of egg whites
Meal 2: Protein shake - 2 rice cakes
Meal 3: 4-5 oz ground turkey or lean steak, 1/2 cup jasmine rice, 1 cup green beans or asparagus
Meal 4: power crunch bar / protein shake 2 rice cake / or 4oz ground turkey and 1/2 cup rice ( depends on how busy I am )
Meal 5: 4-5 oz lean ground turkey and 1 cup green beans
Meal 6: 1/2 cup oatmeal

----------


## Mp859

> Not sure if I should post this here or the female forum. I'm 10 weeks out from my competition and sitting at at roughly 14% body fat and 120 lbs. I'm looking to start my anavar cycle at 8 weeks out 10mg a day. Should I stop taking var during peak week to help with water retention? Any other tips while taking this during competition prep? Thanks!


 Do you have a coach? 

And never change anything last minute if it is working.

----------


## Kbimage24

I do.

----------


## Livinlean

I agree with MP859. 

Also, my plan from my coach has me running Var up until show day if that helps.

----------


## Mp859

> I agree with MP859. Also, my plan from my coach has me running Var up until show day if that helps.


I'm pretty sure this is a female though

----------


## Mp859

> I do.


Then follow your coaches advice. There is a reason you hired them.

----------


## Livinlean

Yea thats why i threw in the "if that helps" part lol. 

Disregard what I said. I just did a google search and it seems a lot of female competitors tend to drop it a week out because they hold water weight. 

Im sure you'll have some people with first hand experience drop some knowledge soon!




> I'm pretty sure this is a female though

----------


## Kbimage24

> Then follow your coaches advice. There is a reason you hired them.


I am. I guess I'm just looking for advice to back up what my coach is telling me. I trust him but would like opinions from other people as well.

----------


## Mp859

> I am. I guess I'm just looking for advice to back up what my coach is telling me. I trust him but would like opinions from other people as well.


It varies from person to person. Some can run it all the way through with no issues. And then on the other hand, some women continue to hold water on anavar so they discontinue it a couple days before the show once the start manipulating water.

One word of advice and I'm not trying to be a dick, but the best thing to do is to have full trust in your coach. If you do not then maybe find someone else. Just my two cents.

----------


## Kbimage24

hanks for the help. Honestly this will be my last prep with him. He's not to happy about my decision on using Anavar so gave me some advice and guidelines but not as much as I would like and it's hard to find another coach that will take someone on 10 weeks out.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I have to agree, as i am a coach, nothing is worst then being hired to be second guessed...follow your coaches advice if you dont like the results hire me next...LOL..

----------


## jaysath

**update sorry yeah for females pull it out about a week out 

Go ahead and run anavar until 1 day before stagetime brother. Worked like a charm for me

prep cycle:
test cyp 750 mgs/wk
tren a 100 mg 3xweek
masteron 20mgs/week
anavar 50mgs daily

----------


## NACH3

> Yea thats why i threw in the "if that helps" part lol. 
> 
> Disregard what I said. I just did a google search and it seems a lot of female competitors tend to drop it a week out because they hold water weight. 
> 
> Im sure you'll have some people with first hand experience drop some knowledge soon!


Yomhimbine HCL will surely help pull the water from the extremities(or ECY stack) just another thought to help lean out those legs b4 stage time so they pop

----------


## kelkel

> Yomhimbine HCL will surely help pull the water from the extremities(or ECY stack) just another thought to help lean out those legs b4 stage time so they pop



Hmmm, I'll remember that to suck all the water from my fat legs next time.

----------


## NACH3

> Hmmm, I'll remember that to suck all the water from my fat legs next time.


Damn it Kel... you just need to stay away from sharp edges with all your damn veins... & no you surely don't need any ECY stack or Yohimbine HCL - your legs are comp ready Year round! Ffs lol

----------

